# Edita Gruberova...an appreciation!



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

To my shame after listening and watching opera for years i seem to have dodged the wonderful soprano Edita Gruberova.

Recently i bought a DVD of Lucrezia Borgia filmed in Munich with Bertrand de Billy conducting. I was blown away by her singing. I have one CD opera recording of her and was never taken with it somehow. I first came across her watching a clip of Roberto Deveroux where she takes her wig off at the end- she does a similar thing in Lucrezia Borgia. No wonder the audience goes crazy for her. Watching her perform and sing she is stunning.

What should i watch /listen to of Ms Gruberova's next?


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Gilda !


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

There doesn't seem to be a DVD recording of _Lucia di Lammermoor _with Gruberova, but there are a couple of CDs. This one is probably the best:









Here is also a YouTube clip with her singing the Mad Scene:


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

I have the DG DVD Norma: Excellent singing by this marvelous singer:

http://www.amazon.com/Bellini-Norma-Edita-Gruberova/dp/B000JJSRMU


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

Hmm yes i have passed on this DVD of Norma a couple of times. Must hunt it out again.


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

MAuer said:


> There doesn't seem to be a DVD recording of _Lucia di Lammermoor _with Gruberova, but there are a couple of CDs. This one is probably the best:
> 
> View attachment 7040
> 
> ...


Wow - amazin. new to me....gonna hunt around for more for her voice. Thanks.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Another role she has frequently sung (and recorded) is the Queen of the Night in _Die __Zauberflöte_. I have this CD recording:









There is also another CD recording available (both covers are shown):















And a DVD:









Here is a video of her singing "_Der Hölle Rache_:"


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

That Queen of the Night clip is great, although I can't take her seriously when she starts losing her necklace.

On a much happier note:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

*Edita Gruberová (23 December 1946 - 18 October 2021)*



Edita Gruberová (23 December 1946 - 18 October 2021)

Slovak coloratura soprano. She enjoyed huge success internationally in roles such as Zerbinetta in Ariadne auf Naxos and Queen of the Night in The Magic Flute. In her later career, she explored heavier roles in the Italian bel canto repertoire, such as the title role in Donizetti's Lucia di Lammermoor, Elvira in Bellini's I puritani, and Elisabetta in Roberto Devereux.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Edita Gruberova "IL dolce suono" Lucia di Lammermoor

Wiener Staatsoper. M. A. Gómez-Martínez, cond. 1979


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I only saw her live once, in Linda Di Charmonix at La Scala and it was a very enjoyable evening.

Gruberova can be heard in the role both on CD and DVD and it was ideal for her light voice.

















N.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

One of my favorite La Sonnambula:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Rogerx said:


> Edita Gruberova "IL dolce suono" Lucia di Lammermoor
> 
> Wiener Staatsoper. M. A. Gómez-Martínez, cond. 1979


----------

